# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Volunteer Program

## magnusiax

Good day! Costa Rica volunteer program is more on the social development that offer tailored project. Costa Rica is land to a rich of variety of animals and plants. While doing on your volunteer works, you can have an opportunity to visit Costa Rica natural parks. With this great opportunity, I am planning to participate in the volunteer program in Costa Rica. Am I making a good choice? Thank you.

----------

